# About Us. . . . . .



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought it would be sort of interesting if some of us posted some bits and pieces of info on ourselves. . . . 


I am Talitha Waldner, some people call me Tia, T. or Tweety. . . :slapfloor: I got the nickname from my uncle. . . .My grandmother was always obsessed with tweety bird and so she sent me tweety bird shirts, pants, socks, shampoos, etc. . . and so my entire family (relations and all) started to call me that. . . .Tweety Bird, Tweety Pie, etc. . . .anything tweety related. 
I am a horse nut! I love Arabians and Friesans, altho if you showed me your horse I'll love him/her too! :slapfloor: 
I love to play pranks on people and I also like to make explaining simple things very confusing and difficult. I love animals! 
I have three siblings (they are sort of triplets) adopted, who's birthdays are only a few months apart. 
My favorite colors are purple, silver and blue.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Well let's see . . .

My name is Kristina, but as you can see I go by my middle name, Epona. I live in the middle of the woods, eleven miles from a ROAD, and almost forty miles from a city, and love it. I'm married, no kids.

I have extensive knowledge and experience in reptiles and exotic mammals, having run rescues for both with my parents. I also have worked with, bred, trained, groomed, and shown dogs at different points.

Right now I'm working on a bit of property. We keep Nigerian Dwarf Goats, various chicken breeds, geese, ducks, and soon, quail.

I also breed ball pythons and keep an array of reptiles, mostly turtles, I'm a huge sucker for turtles. We also have three dogs, a chihuahua, a chihuahua/doxie, and a boxer. We have a cat too.

Uhhhmm...

Both hubby and me like video games, though I don't play as much anymore. I like to read a lot, mostly animal husbandry literature, though I like sci-fi and fantasy too. 

I also blabber a lot. Obviously. :greengrin: 

I'll let someone else go now!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Um, well I'm Merle.
I have two step sisters, a step brother, and another brother. Ages 31, 29, 27, and 18. I'm 16, and the only one still living at home with my parents. My family is very dysfunctional.
I attend an online school from home. I plan to attend an online college for naturopathics and plan to eventually get a Master Herbalists degree. 
My mom and I raise chickens, ducks, geese, guinea fowl, turkeys, pigeons, rabbits, goats, for meat/milk/fun. We also own a donkey, kitties, and a dog, Izzy, and plan to get peafowl again. 

I like reading, listening to music, gardening, and taking care of my animals. I'm on the computer a lot each day, doing school work and being on here.

Edit:
I like the colors green and blue, and I like nature.

=]


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Online school as in K12? That's what I am doing . . . Idaho Virtual Academy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My name is Allison and I live in Idaho. (Sometimes people call me Al, and I much prefer that over Allie anyday!)

I have been married for 2 years now and have 2 step children that live with us (teenagers). Then I have a 12 and 10 year old that live in Louisianna and a 7 year old that lives in Turkey. 

We moved to the country and the ranch in Aug 2007 and have never looked back. This was something that I have always dreamed of and am so happy that it finally came true. 

I work at a college full time as an employee while completing my Bachelors degree in Interdisciplinary Studies with an emphisis in Social Sciences. I am also working on my Bachelors in Social Work. I will have the first degree next year and then my second bachelors probobly the following year. I want to continue on to receive my Masters in Student Affairs and work with people who are on Welfare and get them into school, self sufficient, and off of government assistance.

Other then my animals, I don't really have any other hobbies. I like to be on the internet and interact with people, but I am not much of a "people person" in person so to speak. I am actually quite shy in person - I know, I know - hard to believe.

Anyway, that is all that I can think of at the moment -


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, I went to a public school from k-7, but the teachers and people were 'evil', so for 8-10th grade I attended Connections Academy, which is a program that is in maybe 20 states I think? They kept changing everything around so I no longer liked it. So I switched back to public school for 11th earlier this school year, and the lady at the office said I couldn't take certain classes I wanted, because I needed to have specific classes before those. Well I had taken those already, but she said since the teachers didn't know me, that they probably wouldn't let me take it (which makes no sense), and so I got stuck in classes that I've already taken, and didn't want. She also said they didn't have my registery papers. Only the first five days of school you could switch classes, and not after that, well I talked to the principal and asked him if there was any reason they wouldn't have the papers, and he said no, and he looked through her desk and found it, and it even said 'faxed June 24th 08', so she lied to me, (she hates homeschoolers and my family on top of it) and by then it was too late to switch classes. Then there was a slew full of other problems, including being asked if I wanted drugs, and the guy holding out a bag of who knows what, the teacher seeing and not caring (the guy who asked me is a jock, go figure). Anyway, i only lasted a week and a half, then I switched to BlueSky Charter school online that is here in Minnesota.
I'll stop jabbering now. Lol.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I've never been to public school, but my cousin did. She quit mid semester because the guy next to her locker got arrested for drugs. . . . . . and she was mentally going mad because most of the students were stoned. . . . :roll: 

Hey Allison, welcome to Idaho! :slapfloor: I've been here for ten years!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

My name is Sarah, I'm 16, homeschooled(I was in public school until the 3rd grade), I live on a farm and raise dairy goats, we also have chickens, guineas and ducks. I'm a very deep person, and I love my goats, my friends and my family. I love photography, guns, aviation and nature. I love music, which has helped me through the darkest times of my life. I'm a HUGE fan of Green Day and My Chemical Romance. I have many evil plans, mwhahahaha. I play the piano. I have writing yet I'm good at it for some reason. I used to be a moderator here on TGS, as well as an administrator on the online goat show. I have two older brothers, whom I love to make fun of, lol I cuss a lot(I know, its a bad habit) I tend to not care a lot of times if I offend somebody. I've had a lot of bad experiences in my life and I tend to consider myself and unlucky person. I've come to realize though that anything that doesn't kill me makes me stronger, and every bad experience is just another thing to learn from. I'm a person nobody will every come to fully understand, even I don't understand myself.

Ok I think thats everything, for the most part, lol :shades: 

\m/ >.< \m/
(rock on)

Oh I need to write a 5 page research report on healthcare and its due in like a week. I hate reports. :roll: :type:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I forgot, I'm really accident prone and I'm really really cold right now :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I use to feel the exact same way you do Sarah......it does get better.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

My name is Angela...I will be 24 years old this month. I've been married for almost 2 years. I have two step-kids (neither live with us) and a 9 mo. old step-grandaughter (my husband is much older than I am...lol) whom I babysit for two days a week.

I am currently dealing antiques on ebay and going to school for nursing. I used to be a certified pet groomer and then worked in a pet store as an assistant Manager/Pet care consultant for almost 4 years.

I grew up on a farm with lots of animals--including goaties--but have just in the past year started building my own farm...I have goats, dogs, a cat, guinea pigs, newts, and aquarium fish (fresh water).

Music is also a major part of my life. I have been playing guitar since I was 16 and singing since I was a toddler. Occasionaly I sing or play with local groups.

I also love skiing and snowboarding (thanks to my husband). This year, I got hired as a ski/ snowboarding instructor at Timber Ridge Ski area. I'll be giving lessons on Saturdays.

We have our own kayak business as well...kayaking and camping is something we both really enjoy doing during the warmer months.

I care very deeply about nature and the environment and I'm trying to learn as much as I can about self-sufficiency and living sustainably.


----------

